# Gyeon Q2M Wash And Clean Sample set £15 Offer -Save over 50%



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*The Gyeon Experience Wash & Clean Kit allows you to try nine 80ML samples of some of Gyeon's most popular products. Try your hand at these products before heading towards a full bottle. You can test drive all different aspects of a car wash, including tires, iron removal and more.

This pack contains:*

1 80 ml. Q2M Bathe+
1 80 ml. Q2M Wet Coat
1 80 ml. Q2M Bathe
1 80 ml. Q2M Tar
1 80 ml. Q2M Bathe Essence
1 80 ml. Q2M Iron
1 80 ml. Q2m Restart Wash
1 80 ml. Q2M Bug and Grime
1 80 ml. Q2M Foam


----------



## Shiny_N! (3 mo ago)

50% off 400ml bottles? 😇


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Where do I put my name down for This? Step daughter wants to buy it for me for Xmas........... 🙄😂


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

She should be spending more than £15 🤣


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

IvorB1H said:


> She should be spending more than £15 🤣


😂 Well its not bad for a 16 year old with a part time job


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

aslettd said:


> Where do I put my name down for This? Step daughter wants to buy it for me for Xmas........... 🙄😂


They are live on the website


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

love these types of kits


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Not Many Kits Left - if you want one then grab one before they are all gone 









Gyeon Q2M Wash & Clean Sample Set


If you don’t know where to start when it comes to washing your car, start washing with Gyeon, and start with this kit. The Gyeon Experience Wash & Clean Kit allows you to try nine 80ML samples of some of Gyeon's most popular products. Try your hand at these products before heading towards a full...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Dont want the Full Nine products then try 4 of the more popular ones for just £7.50 









Gyeon Q2M Sample Set


If you are not sure on which products to buy, the Gyeon Sample Kit is a great place start. This kit allows you to try four 80ml samples of some of Gyeon's most popular products. Try your hand at these products before heading towards a full bottle. You can test drive all different aspects of...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------

